# New Honda Ridgeline



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

Took a Honda Ridgeline out for a test drive today, nice truck, but being 6'3, there wasn't much leg room, and it was a little awkward getting in and out. But as for power wise, lots of power: 3.5 L V6 making 255 HP. I bet she'd be nice with a 7'4" Fisher Homesteader on the front of her! 

Anybody got a Ridgeline with a plow in it yet??? Any pics???


----------



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

It has been discussed, I guess there is not frame on them, its a unibody.

You won't see plows for them if thats the case.

I too like the Ridgeline, but not for plowing.


----------



## Voyager AL (Nov 15, 2004)

what about a front hitch and a SnowSport?


----------



## Mowerpan (Jan 31, 2005)

Voyager AL said:


> what about a front hitch and a SnowSport?


For homeowner use? Maybe but as far as having a full size plow on it, even a lightweight one, I wouldn't even bother. They aren't trucks at all, there lifted cars to make soccer moms feel safer and higher up


----------

